# CCI 22 WRF ammo



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Found some of this stuff recently ( after christmas) sure looked like it would fit my 22 mag, I never the less asked if it was returnable.

Remington called the round the 22 Remington Special.

On the box it says not to be used in revolvers. Wonder why that is as it fits in the 22 mag cylinder of my Ruger super 6.









Also found a site that says it will work in 22 mag rifles but may have a bit of a problem with rifles useing a Mag since they are shorter than a 22 mag.


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is not 22 mag it is it's own cartridge http://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/detail.aspx?use=3&loadNo=0069

it was the way to get current 1200 fps velocity of 22lr in 1890 but became un- necessary shortly after WWII with the advances in powder https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.22_Winchester_Rimfire

the reason they probably warn against pistol usage is because 22lr pistols are board strait through meaning these would fit 

sort of the same issue as the old 38 colt revolvers that had no throat in the cylinder and could chamber the longer 38spl round but not the pressure


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I knew it wasn't 22 mag ammo to start with.
I read about it here.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/22WRF.htm

Just wondered why I should not use it in my super six with 22mag cylinder.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

[quote It can be fired in any rifle chambered for the more powerful .22 WMR.[1] The shorter WRF cartridge may be limited to single shot use in WMR rifles, since it may not feed from WMR-length magazines, depending on design
[/quote]


I don't think it would be a problem ,I think worst it could do is have poor burn in the short barrel and require cleaning 

if the pistol is safe for wmr it should be safe for wrf same diameter and type of bullet


----------

